
Latin Lives (2015) - Tomte
http://www.thenation.com/article/latin-lives/
======
schoen
This has many previous submissions; the one that got the most discussion was

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8981557](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8981557)

Re-reading it now makes me tempted to go do Paideia!

I can also recommend highly recommend SALVI, which is a U.S.-based spoken
Latin organization.

[http://latin.org/wordpress/](http://latin.org/wordpress/)

